# How Do I USe Both Tuners



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I am new to the 622. I have had one all of four days. The installer told me to set it u in single mode as it is feeding only one TV. he assured me that I could still use both tuners and I could record 2 shows at once.

last night i had timers for Earl and Smallville. only Earl recorded and I noticed that both wanted tuner 1. When I called DISH I got confliciting answers but what aseemed to work was putting it in dual mode. Today people are telling me that I am doing the wrong thing but do not identify what the correct thing might be.

Can antone help me in terms of setting this up.


----------



## ewokultra (Jan 10, 2007)

Page 57 of the fine manual may help to answer your question. You should at least try this in single mode to verify that it will work as expected.

Any event that you schedule to record will create a timer, whether that is an event that is current;ly playing or an event that will play in the future.

If what you are saying is that the two timers (Earl and Smallville) were for overlapping events that would play in the future, i.e., neither was currently playing, then what you describe should techinically not happen. They will create their timers on the available TV(1/2) opening. Perhaps there was a third event with a timer (and a priority) that superseded Smallville's timer?

Or maybe you are not getting dual tuners? Try this: In single mode, what happens when you hit the PIP (puts the background tuner in a Picture-In-Picture window) or SWAP (brings the background tuner to the foreground) button.

I hope this helps.


----------



## saltrek (Oct 22, 2005)

Did you try to record both programs from an OTA channel? There is only 1 OTA tuner, if you selected both shows from an OTA channel, it would only be able to record one of them.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Hit the DVR button until it displays Daily Schedule. Page back to the Earl and Smallville entries and hit Info on each. My money is with saltrek that both of them use xx-01 (OTA) channels. Only one OTA at a time. You can map the sat HD locals to xx-00 (probably already the default case) and record one (or both) from the -00 channel.

Both the OTA tuner and the tuner used by TV1 output will call themselves "TV1" and it causes a lot of confusion. When you record three things at the same time, two of them say 1.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

saltrek said:


> Did you try to record both programs from an OTA channel? There is only 1 OTA tuner, if you selected both shows from an OTA channel, it would only be able to record one of them.


No. Both ere sat channels. I see why you went there though.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

If you hit DVR 3 times to get the history and schedule and look at the shows. What reason does it give for Smalleville not recording?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

ewokultra said:


> Page 57 of the fine manual may help to answer your question. You should at least try this in single mode to verify that it will work as expected.
> 
> Any event that you schedule to record will create a timer, whether that is an event that is current;ly playing or an event that will play in the future.
> 
> ...


thanks for the manual reference believe it none of the CSRS knew where it was in the manual and one told me that ty are not allowed to refer to it.

I was seeing PIP in single mode. I will tryredoing everything is singlee mode as you suggest and working with two shows at the same time.

I still think that one problem was that they both wanted tuner 1 but I do not know why.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Did you play around with the Record Plus Feature? I believe it states not to mess around with that option once you have set your Timers. Set it once and leave it as it can cause the DVR to get confused. Long shot.. but might be a cause. Be interested to see what the reason was why Smallville did not record.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Try hitting the "Swap" button while just watching a show (doesn't have to be in PIP mode) and you will switch between tuners 1 & 2. This is an excellent feature that I think most 622 users are unaware of and for flip-flopping between shows this is much better than using recall because it continues to buffer both channels so you can rewind in either one if you have missed something and it is faster at switching than recall. It will also tell you if both tuners are working correctly in Single mode.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yep.. definitely the pip swap rocks.. No need to hit PIP first like the 921 either.


----------



## JSIsabella (Oct 20, 2006)

Were they both HD satellite programs?

Doesn't the 622 only allow you to record 1 HD OTA, 1 HD Sat program and one SD Sat program at the same time? 

Or am I mistaken about that?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Please do some reading on this forum. You will find hundreds of posts explaining that all tuners can record HD. A l l t u n e r s a r e H D .


----------



## Rovingbar (Jan 25, 2005)

Sometimes when my 622 is recording two programs, it says that it is recording BOTH on the SAME tuner. I consider this to be a bug. When I watch one, I can swap to the other tuner and view the other recording.

I guess the point is that with the 622, sometimes the display doesn't match with what it is actually doing.

Jeff


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I believe CABill explained this Jeff above or are you seeing this when two SAT programs are being recorded. OTA and TV1 will both show up as TV1. So if you have a show recording both on TV1 and OTA you will see two recordings for TV1 occurring at the same time but they both will record. 

Ofcourse Geronimo did not see this.. He only got one recording so lets see what the history shows why it was skipped.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Knowing the "reason" for Smallville being Skipped instead of Done definitely matters, but I'd assume it is "Priority". It would also be good to know what your default before and after padding are set to. If both Earl and Smallville were scheduled for 8PM, and a third show were to start at 9PM with 5 minutes start early, or some 7PM show had late padding, TV2 could be occupied and couldn't be used 8:30-9PM. When shows are back-to-back on the same channel, early-late padding can be dissolved or used to force shows to alternate tuners. Bottom line is the recordings done before or after the 8-9PM block can get in the way and bump something "By Priority".


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

JSIsabella said:


> Were they both HD satellite programs?
> 
> Doesn't the 622 only allow you to record 1 HD OTA, 1 HD Sat program and one SD Sat program at the same time?
> 
> Or am I mistaken about that?


i believe taht we covered that but yes thy were satellie versions.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

No third show was scheduled for the same time and if that had been the case I would see it recorded now. It tells me that Smallville was skipped I hit info and that is simply blank. Not sure that helps much. But I thank you for telling me that thsi exists. I am sure it will be helpful.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I have to say that you guys were alot more helpful than any of the CSRs I spoke to.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

It is working now in single mode. I am recording History Detectives off local PBS channel and Close o home off of another sat version ofa local.

Clearly when the installer and I set this up something went wrong---or I messed it up perhaps while learning the remote and navigating the menus. I have no idea whyi do not see a reason why the Smallville taping failed but I have learned alot in this thread. Who knows maybe these forums can servea useful purpose.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Geronimo said:


> It tells me that Smallville was skipped I hit info and that is simply blank. Not sure that helps much.


I think being blank may be significant. I don't even have a 622 to know what it means, but I recall getting real strange entries in the history (and skipped recordings) in late 2005 on my 942. That was a timing problem with TV1 OTA and TV1 Sat starting or stopping a time while the receiver was in Standby. You should probably find non-blank info for all the other history entries! Said by someone that doesn't have a 622 though.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Rovingbar said:


> Sometimes when my 622 is recording two programs, it says that it is recording BOTH on the SAME tuner. I consider this to be a bug. When I watch one, I can swap to the other tuner and view the other recording.
> 
> I guess the point is that with the 622, sometimes the display doesn't match with what it is actually doing.
> 
> Jeff


This is because Dish has used a squirrelly method to name the tuners. The OTA tuner shows as TV1, but the #1 Satellite tuner also shows as TV1.

I tried to explain this to a DishNetwork employee who frequents this forum, but We seemed to never get on the same page.

If they had used OTA, SAT1 and SAT2 instead of TV1, TV1 and TV2 it would have been much clearer.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

CABill said:


> I think being blank may be significant. I don't even have a 622 to know what it means, but I recall getting real strange entries in the history (and skipped recordings) in late 2005 on my 942. That was a timing problem with TV1 OTA and TV1 Sat starting or stopping a time while the receiver was in Standby. You should probably find non-blank info for all the other history entries! Said by someone that doesn't have a 622 though.


The receiver was in standby and yes i see entriesfor the other events. I obviously am no expert on howthis receiver works. I have had it less than a week and it shows. But perhaps you are on to something with that theory.


----------



## Guitar1969 (Oct 19, 2006)

bobukcat said:


> Try hitting the "Swap" button while just watching a show (doesn't have to be in PIP mode) and you will switch between tuners 1 & 2. This is an excellent feature that I think most 622 users are unaware of and for flip-flopping between shows this is much better than using recall because it continues to buffer both channels so you can rewind in either one if you have missed something and it is faster at switching than recall. It will also tell you if both tuners are working correctly in Single mode.


Does this only work in Single Mode. Is there a way to do the same thing in Dual mode. This is the problem I had: In dual mode, but only watching TV1 at the time- I wanted to watch something other than what I am watching so I hit the record button- chose to record on TV1, then I want to go to another channel and I got a message that I can't do so unless I stop the recording. TV2's tuner should have been availalbe.

I'm sorry to ask this, but I am so used to the Directivo where it doesn't ask you tons of questions to record or watch a different channel - it just automatically picks for you. I understand this would not be a problem in single mode, but I don't think we should have to keep switching the modes every time(especially considering the mode button is not on the remote).

What can I do in the scenario above.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

You can either watch an OTA channel (assuming you started recording a sat channel) or switch to single mode. TV1 will only use one sat tuner and the 1 OTA tuner if you are in dual mode. That's the purpose of dual mode, to leave the other sat tuner for TV2. If you don't want that, run in single mode.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Dual mode is meant for two separate TV viewing experiences in different rooms. It would defeat the purpose of dual mode to allow someone on TV1 to override and grab the second tuner to watch something else.

It sounds like you are trying to do something counter to the intended design. If you want to record a channel and watch another on TV1, then you need to be in single mode (except as already noted if you have OTA then you could watch OTA while recording a satellite channel or vice versa)


----------



## Guitar1969 (Oct 19, 2006)

HDMe said:


> Dual mode is meant for two separate TV viewing experiences in different rooms. It would defeat the purpose of dual mode to allow someone on TV1 to override and grab the second tuner to watch something else.
> 
> It sounds like you are trying to do something counter to the intended design. If you want to record a channel and watch another on TV1, then you need to be in single mode (except as already noted if you have OTA then you could watch OTA while recording a satellite channel or vice versa)


I understand the intended purpose of TV2 but if TV2 is turned off at TV2 then you would think it would be freed up to be used on TV1 - If TV2 gets turned on then I would have no problem with letting TV2 control it. O5 if that's too hard, if TV2 is turned off, when I ask to record something, automatically use TV2s tuner(don't ask me which tuner to use) -

If we have to constantly switch between single and dual modes, but the stupid button on the remote then

I just think Dish designed the whole tuner thing poorly. Seeing D and E fiddle with their designs really makes me appreciate what Tivo has developed - They have it figured out.

I am having buyers remorse at this point due to the issues with the 622(audio an DD) and unfortunately I am past my 30 day return deal


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

If one is using the 622 in single mode, how can one tell which tuner they are watching? Example: I am watching a program that I want to continue watching while a timer fires for a different program. I want to 'protect' the current program but the indicator tells me that a timer is about to fire. If I swap, I get the same indicator about the timer. I hope that makes sense.
TIA


----------



## saltrek (Oct 22, 2005)

Guitar1969 said:


> I understand the intended purpose of TV2 but if TV2 is turned off at TV2 then you would think it would be freed up to be used on TV1 - If TV2 gets turned on then I would have no problem with letting TV2 control it. O5 if that's too hard, if TV2 is turned off, when I ask to record something, automatically use TV2s tuner(don't ask me which tuner to use) -
> 
> If we have to constantly switch between single and dual modes, but the stupid button on the remote then
> 
> ...


I have never owned a Tivo and don't know how they work. But, how would a receiver "know" whether or not a TV is on or off? How does a Tivo handle a dual mode situation such as you describe?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Guitar1969 said:


> I understand the intended purpose of TV2 but if TV2 is turned off at TV2 then you would think it would be freed up to be used on TV1 - If TV2 gets turned on then I would have no problem with letting TV2 control it. O5 if that's too hard, if TV2 is turned off, when I ask to record something, automatically use TV2s tuner(don't ask me which tuner to use) -


I understand what you are saying... but really that was not the intent of the ViP622. It was intended either to be used as:

1. Single mode - For one TV allowing you PIP functions and the ability to record one program while watching a different live program.

or

2. Dual mode - For two TVs to watch two different programs in different locations.

I understand you're trying to have the best of both worlds, but really that was not the intent. Dual mode is intended to essentially replace a 2nd receiver in the other room. With a normal 2nd receiver you wouldn't be able to use it in your main room either... so no loss of function really.



Guitar1969 said:


> If we have to constantly switch between single and dual modes, but the stupid button on the remote then


This is part of it too... It was not intended to be changed from single to dual and back again over and over. The intent was to either use it one way or the other for presumably extended periods of time.

I can certainly understand what you are trying to do... make use of the other tuner while you aren't in the other room... but I wouldn't classify that as a flaw in the design since it was not designed or intended to be used that way.

Seems to me you would be better off with the configuration that I use... which is my ViP622 in single mode in my main room, and a secondary receiver (501 in my case) for my bedroom.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Guitar1969 said:


> I understand the intended purpose of TV2 but if TV2 is turned off at TV2 then you would think it would be freed up to be used on TV1 - If TV2 gets turned on then I would have no problem with letting TV2 control it. O5 if that's too hard, if TV2 is turned off, when I ask to record something, automatically use TV2s tuner(don't ask me which tuner to use) -
> 
> If we have to constantly switch between single and dual modes, but the stupid button on the remote then
> 
> ...


Hmmm Let me offer my 2cent on these points one by one ....

I was not aware that Tivo has a Dual Room, Single Box, DVR solution. 

As for poorly designing the tuner functionality. I personally have not had a lot of experience with Tivo, but given the design goals of the 622 I think they did an very good job.

The box provides the ability to record two Sat streams and one OTA stream at once and record plus provides some flexibility in terms of tuner management. a PIP swap button to toggle between TV1 and TV2 is cool in single mode. Looking forward to the PIP side by side in the upcoming release for sure. Providing the ability to partition the tuners and provide a two room solution is something unique to the Dish DVRs and for a lot of people it seems a very useful feature. Sorry.. I just don't see a poorly implemented tuner design here. I do see that trade offs were made and some limitations imposed, but given the functionality the box delivers i am not surprised. Perhaps it does not work like the Tivo does, but that does not necessarily equate to poor tuner design. Just a different way of accomplishing the same thing and for me it fits my use cases nicely.

As for putting the Mode switch on the remote.. I fully understand why one would not want to do this. Based on the design, I think the original intent was for the mode feature to be something that is not often toggled back and forth. You need to remember that the dual mode is to have one box act like two separate boxes so I would think you would want to make the switching a little less convenent to avoid the accidentally switch.

As for using TV2 when TV2 is off in dual mode. Just thinking about the possible use cases here.. Person turns TV2 off, TV2 tuner gets used by TV1, TV2 gets turned back on but is being used by TV1.... Personally I see this creating a lot more opportunity for confusion. The dual mode to me is a differentiating feature that Dish has but it does come with its limitations.

I use both my 622 in single mode but on a rare occasion flip them to dual mode.. If swapping modes is a frequent occurance, frequent to warrant a button on the remote, my suggestion would be to move to a two receiver solution.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> I use both my 622 in single mode but on a rare occasion flip them to dual mode..


My $.02. I have my VCR connected to the 622 with composite cables on TV2. When I want to copy something to tape, I switch to dual mode which then lets me watch TV1 while doing my copy. Personally, I think the 622 rocks.


----------



## Rovingbar (Jan 25, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> I believe CABill explained this Jeff above or are you seeing this when two SAT programs are being recorded. OTA and TV1 will both show up as TV1...


Hey guys, thanks for the responses on this. There is too much content on this thread for me to follow for some reason. I don't think this is really related to the 'Both Tuners' problem, but to me it is an example of the confusing tuner/display naming that others have mentioned.

Anyway, I do NOT have OTA connected. and both the TV1 recordings show the Sat channels. Example:

Both recording at the same time...
(1) 004-00
(1) 008-00

I notice this frequently when two programs are being recorded. I've also noted that I neve saw them both on tuner 2: It is either 1 and 1, or 1 and 2.

Jeff

P.S. No OTA because the installer wanted $50 even though the antenna was already installed, and I never got around to fixing it.


----------



## koralis (Aug 10, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> As for using TV2 when TV2 is off in dual mode. Just thinking about the possible use cases here.. Person turns TV2 off, TV2 tuner gets used by TV1, TV2 gets turned back on but is being used by TV1.... Personally I see this creating a lot more opportunity for confusion. The dual mode to me is a differentiating feature that Dish has but it does come with its limitations.


The most reasonable way to deal with it is to have 3 tuners (which includes OTA), and 2 tvs. Each Tv can "grab" an available tuner from the pool for exclusive use. When they shut the dish tuner "off" , switch to a different tuner, or start watching a recording then it gets released back into the pool.

Frankly, the only downside is if TV1 is keeping all of the tuners busy, but that could happen by assigning recordings for TV2 in the current situation anyway if I understand the problem (don't currently own a 622.)

I just don't see any upside to not allowing the tuners to float. Why does it matter if TV2 is watching Tuner1 or Tuner2? It doesn't, and shouldn't. I suspect that it's a user-interface issue more than anything else, and could probably be made to be obvious and comprehensible to a stupid public if Dish put the energy into it. For the most part it could be completely automatic and transparent, but the feedback for the channel info would tell you whether it was watching tuner1, tuner2, tunerOTA, or DVR recording.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Actually, the two sat tuners DO float to some degree. The only time I use Single mode is to try to understand what someone may have posted. When I do signal strength on TV1, it can be using either tuner 1 or 2 - there isn't a 1-to-1 matchup of output and tuner.

Most of the interface is just carried over from 522/625 with the addition of the "OTA TV1". One of the intended two output configurations is two siblings sharing a hard drive and neither one "borrows" the other's output/tuner for their recording (Record+ disabled).

There is plenty of downside possible with any shared setup. Of course it could be better. The exclusion of OTA digitals to TV1 might not be all that hardware based - I can get the lost signal warning for some OTA digitals on my TV2 output. If it can actually get a signal is when it moves on to ignoring my requested OTA channel and giving me the closest "allowed" channel number.

Bottom line is there is some tuner float now. I just accept the limitations for what they are at the moment. Mostly because I can't do anything to change them.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

There still seems to be confusion here about TVs vs. tuners. Let's set aside the OTA tuner for a moment. In single mode the TV has access to tuners 1 & 2 using PIP and swap. Live TV from the tuners is controlled by the channel selector and it doesn't matter which tuner is active - unless a recording is in progress. If you try to change channels on a tuner that is recording, you will be asked if you want to stop the recording. In single mode the tuner used doesn't matter to the user watching a show. The only limitation is that tuners that are recording are unavailable for channel changes unless you stop that recording.

In dual mode, live TV is only available as TV1/tuner1 and TV2/tuner2 (OTA to either TV but only one channel tuned at a time). By default, in record plus, tuner2 is used for recordings (OTA for OTA) - then tuner1 if there is a conflict. If you try to change channels during a recording on the respective TV/tuner you will again get a prompt asking if you want to stop recording. 

In both single and dual mode you can watch any recording - even with all 3 tuners actively recording.

The 622 is an excellent design for one TV with multiple tuners and multiple recordings. It also has the capability of feeding 2 TVs with some limitations - after all there are only 3 tuners to work with. The design is a good compromise in the use of available resources. If you learn how to it works it will give you many hours of TV enjoyment.

Pat


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

patmurphey said:


> There still seems to be confusion here about TVs vs. tuners. Let's set aside the OTA tuner for a moment. In single mode the TV has access to tuners 1 & 2 using PIP and swap. Live TV from the tuners is controlled by the channel selector and it doesn't matter which tuner is active - unless a recording is in progress. If you try to change channels on a tuner that is recording, you will be asked if you want to stop the recording. In single mode the tuner used doesn't matter to the user watching a show. The only limitation is that tuners that are recording are unavailable for channel changes unless you stop that recording.
> 
> In dual mode, live TV is only available as TV1/tuner1 and TV2/tuner2 (OTA to either TV but only one channel tuned at a time). By default, in record plus, tuner2 is used for recordings (OTA for OTA) - then tuner1 if there is a conflict. If you try to change channels during a recording on the respective TV/tuner you will again get a prompt asking if you want to stop recording.
> 
> ...


This is *mostly* correct in dual mode. The only difference that matters is that the OTA tuner can only be used from TV1, and not TV2 (in live mode, of course recordings from OTA can be viewed on TV2).

What CABill says is true. Actually the sat tuners are not fixed to the two TVs. Using the Check Switch screen you can assign the tuner your TV is currently using by testing using that specific tuner. So, it is possible for TV1 to use tuner2 and TV2 to use tuner1. However, you don't really ever need to know that. Just know that in dual mode there is one sat tuner assigned to each TV (1&2) and the outcome of that is the same as if tuner1 was always on TV1 and tuner2 is always on TV2. This is just to be technically correct.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

My head hurts. i still think that I did did somethign wrong when I set it up initially. All I can say is that since I went back to single mode I have had several simultaneous timers go off flawlessly.

Much as I would like to think otherwise and blame the hardware or software I think that operator error caused my situation.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Guitar1969 said:


> ...
> I'm sorry to ask this, but I am so used to the Directivo where it doesn't ask you tons of questions to record or watch a different channel - it just automatically picks for you. ...


And the 622 does exacrly the same thing when operated in Single Mode - the only 'mode' that the Tivo operates in. The 622 in Dual Mode tries darn hard to make sure you are aware that you may be interfering with another operator's plans on TV2.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Guitar1969 said:


> I understand the intended purpose of TV2 but if TV2 is turned off at TV2 then you would think it would be freed up to be used on TV1 ...
> 
> I just think Dish designed the whole tuner thing poorly. Seeing D and E fiddle with their designs really makes me appreciate what Tivo has developed - They have it figured out. ...


Tivo is *only* capable of operating in what we (622 folks) call Single mode and the 622 in Single Mode is just as 'smart' as the Tivo with regard to tuner usage.

The 622 does not know if TV2 is On or Off. If you've opted for Dual Mode it needs to try to prevent you unknowingly screwing up a viewing or scheduled event in another part of the house. Tivo has no capability in this area so any comparison in Dual Mode is meaningless.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Also... Might I suggest that the dual mode users, if they haven't done it already, take a look at the Sticky that explains record plus. Very useful for explaining the options one has when running in dual mode. 

Like I said. I mainly run in Single mode and for the most part recording just happens and stays out of my way. The only time I run into it is when all tuners are used up and I am in Live mode. 

As for operator error.. Nothing wrong with that.. That is how we all learn...


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

patmurphey said:


> There still seems to be confusion here about TVs vs. tuners. ...


You've hit the nail on the head!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Geronimo said:


> Much as I would like to think otherwise and blame the hardware or software I think that operator error caused my situation.


What a refreshing statement! Good to see you back around, chief.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> What a refreshing statement! Good to see you back around, chief.


Hey sometimes the facts are clear. I can't qquite figure out what I did wrong but if it is working fine set up correctly I clearly must have fouled something up.


----------



## alinford (Aug 6, 2002)

I use the 622 with a single TV in single mode and no OTA connection. In the schedule, the system shows which tuner (1/2) it is using or going to use to record. When I click the 'swap' button, it swaps to the other feed as it should and PIP functions as it should showing 2 different feeds. However, regardless of which feed I am on, the green TV1 is always shown. In other words, both feeds are labeled TV1 when I swap between them.

Is there a way to have the feeds labeled as TV1 and TV2?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

alinford said:


> I use the 622 with a single TV in single mode and no OTA connection. In the schedule, the system shows which tuner (1/2) it is using or going to use to record. When I click the 'swap' button, it swaps to the other feed as it should and PIP functions as it should showing 2 different feeds. However, regardless of which feed I am on, the green TV1 is always shown. In other words, both feeds are labeled TV1 when I swap between them.
> 
> Is there a way to have the feeds labeled as TV1 and TV2?


There are two different naming conventions going on... The TV1 and TV2 are meant to indicate which TV location defined the events (if you were in dual mode, the TV2 remote would control the other tuner and events defined from that remote would indicate they were created by TV2).

A better naming convention, or at least more significant difference between the tuners vs the TVs would have been a good idea for this receiver as it can become confusing.


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

I have noticed in the past if I do something to the timers - change priority, change options, etc. - I will get weird overlaps/recording cancellations like you had with Earl/Smallville. I've found that if I shutdown the receiver, then turn it back on, it resolves the conflicts correctly. There's some little bug in there that corrects itself on a restart.


----------

